# SS 03.12.16 - Haydn #97



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 97 in C major, H. 1/97 

1. Adagio - Vivace
2. Adagio ma non troppo
3. Menuetto e Trio. Allegretto
4. Finale: Presto assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure a few people will be dismayed to see Papa Haydn back again but I did my best to spread them out. I hope everyone will still grab a recording and give this one a listen. Myself, I'm always happy to hear a Haydn symphony 

This weekend I'll be listening too:









Eugen Jochum/London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going for this one:

​
Antal Dorati.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

I gladly join the Haydn lovers with the recording of Colin Davis


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I am going for this one:
> 
> ​
> Antal Dorati.


Same for me too


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Fischer box, you know


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am going for this one:
> 
> ​
> Antal Dorati.


I choose this recording, too!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll go with my man *Hermann Scherchen* (again):


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for me this week.

If I get time, I'll also listen to the excellent Dorati recording too.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Eugen Jochum with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

My 1973 DGG anniversary edition refers to these late London symphonies as the Salomon symphonies.

Haven't played Haydn symphonies for a while, looking forward to it, tomorrow after speedskating !

Couldn't post picture. I have exceeded, unknowingly, some kind of datalimit.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Frans Brüggen


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

At this moment the cheerful sound of Haydn fills my room to start a new day with music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Rhinotop said:


> I choose this recording, too!


I choose this recording, three!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hurrah, my picture facilities are fully functional again.
And the symphonies are nice too ! 

Happy listening/good weekend to you all


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

George Szell. I don't need much of an excuse to open this box up.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I listened to Jochum/London Philharmonic. It is a vibrant performance, but since this is a large modern orchestra, the sound is rather lush for this sort of music. I still need to acquire HIP recordings of Haydn's later symphonies so that I can properly compare the extremes of performance styles.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Weird Heather said:


> I listened to Jochum/London Philharmonic. It is a vibrant performance, but since this is a large modern orchestra, the sound is rather lush for this sort of music. I still need to acquire HIP recordings of Haydn's later symphonies so that I can properly compare the extremes of performance styles.


Then you would enjoy my choice, Frank Bruggen conducting the Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 97, w. ACO/Harnoncourt. Recorded Nov. 1992. Recording Engineer: Michael Brammann.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Haydn No. 97 is the one with the Cleveland Orchestra conducted by George Szell.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *Haydn*: Symphony 97, w. ACO/Harnoncourt. Recorded Nov. 1992. Recording Engineer: Michael Brammann.


Never got into Harnoncourt, should try this one again.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I've always found No.97 to be the oddity in the London set, slightly less approachable than the others. Amongst many great recordings I've always found Beecham's 1st version (Beecham and the LPO 1944-1945, Vol.1) one of the best despite some cuts - possibly to fit the old 78 shellac, but the slow movement in this version is one of the most moving ever set down.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have versions by Szell, Jochum, and Fischer. The one I will select to play in the next day or two will be by Szell.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The choice of No. 97 is a good one. One of Haydn's grandest C Majorish opening movements. Love it!!


----------

